# Recovery from total knee replacement



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

It is now one month since I received a right total knee replacement. I have to admit the first week was ugly! After about 2 weeks I could lift my own leg onto my own bed alone (a major milestone) and I could get up to use the porta potty in my room (bathroom a ways away). I can now participate more fully in the (required and agreed to) physical therapy and I have the staples out. I remain shy about one of the goats butting my leg though they never have. And since I am finally walking properly I got to lose the cane last week.

I look forward to summer and planting my garden though I may not yet be able to kneel like I used to.

For me the point is that if things had stayed in week one much longer I may have demanded an amputation LOL. While I hope to never have to do the other knee I would consider it if I really needed it. I have a friend who had both done at the same time and spent a month in a rehab facility...I do not think I could have handled two of these at the same time. So any of you considering or planning a TKR I will tell you what everyone told me YOU MUST BE PATIENT.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

So glad to hear you are recovering well!

Another thing to remember is that while your knee feels like it is in pain and it still feels like your weak spot, it isn't. 

My mom's surgeon told her the pain is from the stretching of the connective tissues (ligaments, tendons, etc) over the new knee. The knee itself is synthetics and feels no pain. He also said the new knee is more sturdy than your "real" knees and is therefore much less likely to dislocate and less likely to be damaged if it does.

Keep up the good work, Sis.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine still goes POP POP POP with ever step after a year. No pain, but that noise sure is a nuisance.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Someone I know, a dog trainer, got both of hers done at once. She was off work for a while but when she came back, it was all systems go. She gets down on the floor and up again a LOT, spends a long time each day on her feet and just has the normal aches and pain. She says she got her life back.

Mon


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice to know you are well into recovery, keep up with what you were told in PT and over time you'll be dancing the jig and really confusing those goats. :banana:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had my left one done April 12th 2016, right one was done August 23 2016.
Pain was worst in the left leg after the surgery but the old knee was the worst to start with. Had home therapy 3 times a week for the first 3 weeks a hour each time. then did therapy at a facility in town after that as they have machines.

I was on a bike to know where and heard the clicking scared me as I had pushed my self and had fell opening up the insistion at week 5. Any way the therapist told me I will always have that clicking when I walk and got a model to explain what is going on. I can feel it some times when I walk but it is clear it is there when I get on a bike.

As for kneeling I use a pad, my pad is a thick boat cushion PFD thing. I see no reason to kneel completely down on to a floor or bare ground when that cushion is so handy.

I now walk up and down steep hills and climb and go down stairs with no pain like I had before TKR.

Glad I had it done and wish I would have had it done at least 5 years sooner.
I have a friend having it done today he hopes, Got a scratch on his leg Saturday and is worried the surgeon won't want to do it with that scratch. His brother is the anastigolist at that hospital and told his brother that some times the surgeon won't operate is there is another injury present.

I slept in a recliner because I did not want to ask for help getting in and out of bed. Still don't like to be covered with a blanket. I toss and turn so much my legs get all wrapped up.


 Al


----------

